# I have always been fascinated with the German language



## Königssohn

*I have always been fascinated with the German language =*

I habe schon immer mit di Deutsche Sprache fasziniert gewesen.

Ist diese Satz richtig? Danke.


----------



## Dan2

Königssohn said:


> Ist diese Satz richtig?


No, it should be "dieser Satz".

Seriously, I see at least 5 errors in the other sentence.  When I'm told that I've made an error, I like to try to find it myself first.  I don't know where you are in your German studies, but if you'd like to try to correct the sentence yourself first, go ahead.  Otherwise a native speaker can give you a good translation.


----------



## Thomas W.

Die deutsche Sprache hat mich schon immer fasziniert.


----------



## Robocop

Königssohn said:


> I habe schon immer mit di Deutsche Sprache fasziniert gewesen.


- I have been = Ich *bin* gewesen
*- *fasziniert sein *von *etwas
"Schon immer" would prompt me to use Imperfekt (instead of Perfekt): Ich war schon immer ...


----------



## berndf

Of course, Thomas' sentence is fine but it is also possible to use passive voice as you tried but we'd have to work out the bugs. Correcting two obvious typos, we obtain:
_Ich habe schon immer mit die Deutsche Sprache fasziniert gewesen._
There are a few grammar faults to be corrected:
_Ich *bin* schon immer *von* *der* *d*eutsche*n* Sprache fasziniert gewesen._
Tell us if you don't understand the reason for any of my corrections.


----------



## Königssohn

Thank you for the corrections.  I understand my mistakes regarding "...der deutschen Sprache..." But since I am very much in the beginning stages of learning German, I am not yet familiar with the use of "bin" and "von" in this context. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Dan2

> I am not yet familiar with the use of "bin" and "von" in this context.


You probably know that while the German perfect tense is usually formed with "haben" (_Ich habe ein Auto gekauft_), verbs of motion typically take "sein" (_Ich bin gegangen_) (as English used to: _The Lord is come_).  Well there are other verbs that take "sein", including "sein" itself: _I have been = Ich bin gewesen.
_
I think English "fascinated _with"_ should be regard as an idiom, and so "with" shouldn't be translated as "mit" in German. "von" is the standard preposition for the agent in German passives, and usually corresponds to English "by".  And note that we can also say "fascinated by" in English.


----------



## Königssohn

Excellent explanation. Thank you.


----------



## Xander2024

Robocop said:


> "Schon immer" would prompt me to use Imperfekt (instead of Perfekt): Ich war schon immer ...



Aber das wundert mich, Robocop. Ich habe schon immer geglaubt, dass "schon immer" ein Perfekt erfordert.


----------



## berndf

Xander2024 said:


> Aber das wundert mich, Robocop. Ich habe schon immer geglaubt, dass "schon immer" ein Perfekt erfordert.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## ablativ

Xander2024 said:


> Ich habe schon immer geglaubt, dass "schon immer" ein Perfekt erfordert.



Erfordert? Gibt es da wirklich eine Regel, dass nach "schon immer" ein Perfekt zu stehen hat? Ich bevorzuge zwar umgangssprachlich i.d.R. auch das Perfekt statt des Imperfekts, aber ich kann aus "ich war schon immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert" nichts grammatisch oder stilistisch Falsches heraushören. Ich würde die jeweilige Tempusanwendung dem persönlichen Geschmack des Sprechenden/Schreibenden unterordnen.

Anders als im Englischen gibt es im heutigen, modernen Deutsch keine Regel, dass das Impf. nur für Handlungen aus der Vergangenheit, die auch abgeschlossen wurden, angewendet wird. Ebenso verwendet man das Perf. nicht nur für Handlungen,  die noch andauern.


----------



## Thomas W.

@Dan2:
"Ich bin schon immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert gewesen" ist grammatisch richtig, aber kaum ein Deutscher würde dies so sagen, jedenfalls nicht im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch. Diese Formulierung wird man also i.d.R. nur in gehobener Schriftsprache antreffen.
Deshalb habe ich den Satz so umgeschrieben, wie es im Deutschen am besten und natürlichsten klingt, also "Die deutsche Sprache hat mich schon immer fasziniert". 

Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich den Originalposter damit verwirrt habe. Wenn ja, dürfte sich aber spätestens nach der Diskussion in diesem Thread alles aufgeklärt haben.

Umgangssprachlich würde im Deutschen wahrscheinlich auch eher "Ich war  schon immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert" gesagt als "Ich bin  ... gewesen", aber das ist mir grammatikalisch nicht ganz geheuer.

Übrigens: Ich antworte auf private Nachrichten in Foren grundsätzlich öffentlich. Wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, Fakten und Argumente zusammenzutragen, dann sollen auch andere etwas davon haben (wenn sie es wünschen).


----------



## ablativ

Xander2024 said:


> Ich habe schon immer geglaubt, dass "schon immer" ein Perfekt erfordert.



"Ich habe schon immer geglaubt" klingt auch für mich besser als "ich glaubte schon immer".

Anders aber bei "ich war schon immer fasziniert", was für mich besser klingt als "ich bin ... gewesen".

Das deckt sich auch mit der Empfehlung von "Tempora":

_Die  Hilfsverben „sein“, „werden“ und „haben“ sowie die  Modalverben werden 
vorzugsweise im Präteritum verwendet._


----------



## Xander2024

ablativ said:


> Das deckt sich auch mit der Empfehlung von "Tempora":
> 
> _Die  Hilfsverben „sein“, „werden“ und „haben“ sowie die  Modalverben werden
> vorzugsweise im Präteritum verwendet._



Ja, Ablativ, darüber habe ich irgendwo gelesen und verstehe es ganz gut.

Danke.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> _Die  Hilfsverben „sein“, „werden“ und „haben“ sowie die  Modalverben werden
> vorzugsweise im Präteritum verwendet._


In diesem Satz lässt sich darüber diskutieren, ob _sein_ hier ein Hilfsverb ist. Man könnte den Satz als Passiv oder man könnte _fasziniert_ auch als prädikatives Adjektiv und _sein_ als Hauptverb ansehen.

Wie auch immer, mir erscheint es dennoch irgendwie schräg, das Präteritum für etwas nicht abgeschlossenes zu verwenden. Darum würde ich auch im bei _sein, haben_ und _werden_ lieber Perfekt verwenden.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> ...aber kaum ein Deutscher würde dies so sagen, jedenfalls nicht im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch. Diese Formulierung wird man also i.d.R. nur in gehobener Schriftsprache antreffen.


Wie kommst Du darauf? Mir kommt der Satz vollkommen normal vor.


----------



## Thomas W.

berndf said:


> Wie kommst Du darauf? Mir kommt der Satz vollkommen normal vor.



Mir nicht. 
Anders sähe es aus, würde der Satz lauten: 
"Ich bin *bisher* immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert gewesen, aber jetzt  ..."
Da wäre der Perfekt angebracht.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> Mir nicht.
> Anders sähe es aus, würde der Satz lauten:
> "Ich bin *bisher* immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert gewesen, aber jetzt  ..."
> Da wäre der Perfekt angebracht.


Du meinst _Passiv_, nicht _Perfekt_ oder?

Dein Satz
_Die deutsche Sprache hat mich schon immer fasziniert
_ist ja ebenso wie der ursprüngliche im _Perfekt_ verfasst. Deine Änderung war, dass Du Passiv durch Aktiv ersetztest.


----------



## Thomas W.

berndf said:


> Du meinst _Passiv_, nicht _Perfekt_ oder?
> 
> Dein Satz
> _Die deutsche Sprache hat mich schon immer fasziniert
> _ist ja ebenso wie der ursprüngliche im _Perfekt_ verfasst. Deine Änderung war, dass Du Passiv durch Aktiv ersetztest.



Ich bezog mich dabei auf die Imperfekt-Variante "Ich war schon immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert", die ich besser finde als "bin...gewesen". Aber die Aktiv-Variante ist natürlich meine erste Wahl.


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> Ich bezog mich dabei auf die Imperfekt-Variante "Ich war schon immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert", die ich besser finde als "bin...gewesen". Aber die Aktiv-Variante ist natürlich meine erste Wahl.


Dann vermisse ich aber die Logik in deiner Argumentation vollständig:
_Ich bin bisher __immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert gewesen, aber jetzt  ..._​Hier ist ja das _fasziniert sein_ ein Ding der Vergangenheit und gerade darum wäre Präteritum angebracht. Warum Du gerade hier Perfekt benutzen willst aber in einem sich auf die Gegenwart erstreckenden
_Ich bin schon immer von der deutsche*n* Sprache fasziniert gewesen._​  Perfekt durch Präteritum ersetzten willst, kann ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Thomas W.

berndf said:


> Dann vermisse ich aber die Logik in deiner Argumentation vollständig:_Ich bin bisher __immer von der deutschen Sprache fasziniert gewesen, aber jetzt  ..._​Hier ist ja das _fasziniert sein_ ein Ding der Vergangenheit und gerade darum wäre Präteritum angebracht. Warum Du gerade hier Perfekt benutzen willst aber in einem sich auf die Gegenwart erstreckenden_Ich bin schon immer von der deutsche*n* Sprache fasziniert gewesen._​Perfekt durch Präteritum ersetzten willst, kann ich nicht verstehen.



Ich versuche nur, mir über die praktische Verwendung der Redewendungen klarzuwerden - Theorie hin oder her.

Der "aber jetzt"-Satz war nicht vollständig. Nehmen wir ein Beispiel, das Sinn macht:
"Ich bin bisher immer mit dem Auto gefahren, aber jetzt versuche ich es mal mit der Bahn"
Was soll daran falsch sein?

Oder ein anderes Beispiel:
"Ich war schon immer so klein." klingt einfach besser als "Ich bin schon immer so klein gewesen".
Zur Theorie: vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass es sich um Zustände handelt - wozu auch "fasziniert" gehört?


----------



## berndf

Thomas W. said:


> Zur Theorie: vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass es sich um Zustände handelt - wozu auch "fasziniert" gehört?


Ja eben, wenn man so unterscheiden möchte, dann dass Präteritum Ereignisse beschreibt  (und darum die typische Erzählform ist) und Perfekt Zustände, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> Ja eben, wenn man so unterscheiden möchte, dann dass Präteritum Ereignisse beschreibt  (und darum die typische Erzählform ist) und Perfekt Zustände, nicht umgekehrt.



Und genau das halte ich für veraltet. Jeder kann nach eigenem Ermessen und Belieben Perfekt oder Präteritum anwenden, unabhängig davon, ob es sich um abgeschlossene Ereignisse handelt oder um fortdauernde Zustände. Dazu kommen natürlich noch die regionalen Präferenzen. Englisch ist eben anders gelagert als Deutsch. 

Im Niederländischen ist es z.B. idiomatisch, wenn ein Mann im Kaufhaus nach langem Suchen seine Frau wiedergefunden hat, zu sagen "ik zocht je" (ich suchte dich). Die Handlung ist abgeschlossen, also wäre "suchte" korrekt nach Deiner Meinung. Trotzdem sagt doch nahezu jeder "ich habe dich gesucht", obwohl das Suchen längst abgeschlossen ist; er hat ja seine Frau inzwischen gefunden.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Und genau das halte ich für veraltet. Jeder kann nach eigenem Ermessen und Belieben Perfekt oder Präteritum anwenden...


Präteritum durch Perfekt zu ersetzten ist in der Tat normal (außer vielleicht in Erzählungen). Inwieweit auch das Umgekehrte gilt, hielte ich noch für diskussionswürdig. Aber ich gebe gerne zu, dass es sich dabei um persönliches Sprachgefühl handelt, dass wohl nicht unbedingt jeder teilt.

Egal ob veraltet oder nicht. Sicherlich nicht richtig ist eine Erklärung, die, wie hier vorgetragen, die traditionelle Unterscheidung der Aussagen dieser beiden Verbformen genau umdreht.


----------



## Königssohn

Die Deutsche Grammatik ist ein Rätzel oder ein Mysterium?


----------



## Gernot Back

Königssohn said:


> Die Deutsche Grammatik ist ein Rätzel oder ein Mysterium?


Die deutsche Grammatik ist *dir *vielleicht ein Rätsel, was dann auf dasselbe hinausläuft, wie dass sie *für dich* so etwas wie ein Mysterium darstellt, aber bestimmt ist die deutsche Grammatik kein Rätzel! 

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Das Rätsel um das Wort _Rätzel_ wird hier weiterbehandelt.


----------



## Hutschi

> Die deutsche Grammatik ist *dir *vielleicht ein Rätsel, was dann auf dasselbe hinausläuft, wie dass sie *für dich* so etwas wie ein Mysterium darstellt, aber bestimmt ist die deutsche Grammatik kein Rätzel!


Wenn man nicht erkennt, dass es hier um die Rechtschreibung von "Rät*s*el" geht, ist dieser Satz selbst eines.

Worum geht es aber in diesem Thread?
Um eines der größten Mysterien der Sprachgeschichte.
Die deutsche Grammatik ist wie jede Grammatik ein Mysterium bzw. Rätsel, denn sie enthält Regeln und Ausnahmen.
Wie sind die Regeln entstanden? Wie sind die Ausnahmen entstanden? 
Warum verändert sie sich dauernd und scheint doch stabil zu sein?

August Schleicher, ein Linguist aus dem 19. Jahrhundert, spricht von einem dauernden Sprachverfall. Die Sprache sei von einem sehr hohen Niveau immer weiter verkommen.

Warum erscheint uns die deutsche Grammatik, die vor hundert Jahren verwendet wurde, "literarischer" als die heutige? Wo verschwanden die schönen Schachtelsätze, die sich zum Teil über eine ganze Seite hinzogen? Warum zieht sich der Genitiv mehr und mehr zurück? Die Grammatik passt sich an. Regeln ändern sich langsam, unmerklich. Aber sie ändern sich, (meist) ohne dass sie "jemand" ändert.

Sind es diese Punkte, um die es dabei geht? Ich hoffe, ich habe das Thema richtig verstanden.


----------



## 568129

Geht die folgende Satz als richtig:

Ich bin schon immer von der Deutschen Sprache fasziniert worden.


----------



## Thomas W.

568129 said:


> Geht die folgende Satz als richtig:
> 
> Ich bin schon immer von der Deutschen Sprache fasziniert worden.



Nein.
"worden" ist falsch. Richtige Varianten siehe oben.


----------



## 568129

Was bedeutet dann "Ich bin schon immer von der Deutschen Sprache fasziniert worden"?

Warum ist es, dass man "gewesen" benutzt statt "worden" fuer die Ubersetzung von I have been? Wann benutzt man gewesen und wann worden?


----------



## Thomas W.

568129 said:


> Was bedeutet dann "Ich bin schon immer von der Deutschen Sprache fasziniert worden"?



Nichts. Es ist grammatikalisch nicht korrekt.



568129 said:


> Warum ist es, dass man "gewesen" benutzt statt "worden" fuer die Ubersetzung von I have been? Wann benutzt man gewesen und wann worden?



Wenn der Satz "Ich bin fasziniert worden" korrekt wäre, dann müsste man auch sagen können "Ich werde fasziniert". Dies macht aber keinen Sinn, besonders in Verbindung mit "schon immer". Es muss heißen "Ich bin fasziniert".


----------



## 568129

"Ich werde fasziniert" ergibt keinen Sinn weil, Wenn der Satz "ich werde fasziniert" richtig waere, dann muesste man auch sagen koennen, jemand fasziniert mich. 

Und jemand fasziniert mich ergibt auch keinen Sinn.

Ist das richtig?


----------



## Thomas W.

568129 said:


> "Ich werde fasziniert" ergibt keinen Sinn weil, Wenn der Satz "ich werde fasziniert" richtig waere, dann muesste man auch sagen koennen, jemand fasziniert mich.
> 
> Und jemand fasziniert mich ergibt auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ist das richtig?



Nicht ganz. "Jemand fasziniert mich" ist eine im Deutschen durchaus übliche Redewendung. Aber hier ist "faszinieren" nicht als aktive Handlung des "jemand" gemeint (nur dann macht "ich werde fasziniert" Sinn), sondern hat die gleiche Bedeutung wie "Ich bin fasziniert von ihm/ihr"


----------



## berndf

568129 said:


> "Ich werde fasziniert" ergibt keinen Sinn weil, Wenn der Satz "ich werde fasziniert" richtig waere, dann muesste man auch sagen koennen, jemand fasziniert mich.
> 
> Und jemand fasziniert mich ergibt auch keinen Sinn.
> 
> Ist das richtig?


Noch eine Ergänzung zu Thomas Erklärung: Es gibt im Deutschen zwei Passivformen. Der eine (mit _werden_) wird nur gebraucht um einem Vorgang zu beschreiben. Der andere nur um einen Zustand zu beschreiben:
_Ich werde fasziniert._ Warum falsch? Weil es *keinen *Vorgang beschreibt.
_Ich bin fasziniert._ Warum richtig? Weil es einen Zustand beschreibt.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Es gibt im Deutschen zwei Passivformen. Der eine (mit _werden_) wird nur gebraucht um einem Vorgang zu beschreiben. Der andere nur um einen Zustand zu beschreiben:
> _Ich werde fasziniert._ Warum falsch? Weil es *keinen *Vorgang beschreibt.
> _Ich bin fasziniert._ Warum richtig? Weil es einen Zustand beschreibt.


Ich würde dann aber an deiner Stelle vielleicht noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und den Begriff des Passivs in diesem Fall ganz vermeiden.


			
				[URL=http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Wort/Verb/Genera/Zustandspass.html]canoo.net[/URL] said:
			
		

> Das Zustandspassiv ist die Form des Passivs, das mit _sein_ und dem Partizip Perfekt gebildet wird:
> 
> Die Tür ist geöffnet.
> Die Angehörigen sind bereits informiert.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum Aktiv und zum Vorgangspassiv beschreibt das  Zustandspassiv nicht einen Vorgang, sondern das Resultat eines  Vorganges, einen statischen Zustand.


        Wenn man den Satz "_Ich bin fasziniert_" als Resultat eines Vorgangs begreift, so sehe ich mich doch nur deshalb als fasziniert an, weil ich zuvor durch irgendetwas fasziniert *worden *bin. Ähnlich, wie die Tür deshalb geöffnet ist, weil sie zuvor von irgendjemandem geöffnet *worden *ist.

Den Satz "_Die Tür ist geöffnet_" braucht man aber auch nicht unbedingt als Zustandspassiv, also als das Resultat eines vorangegangenen Vorgangs  zu analysieren: Wer sagt denn, dass diese Tür überhaupt jemals verschlossen war und sie überhaupt je geöffnet werden musste um jetzt offen zu sein?

Man kann "_Die Tür ist geöffnet_" ebenso wie  "_Die Tür ist offen_" als einen Aktivsatz mit prädikativem Adjektiv analysieren, wobei hier das Partizip_2 "_geöffnet_" als Adjektiv fungiert.

Jemand, der den Satz "_Ich bin fasziniert_" von der Semantik her parallel sieht mit "_Ich bin baff_" oder "_Ich bin sprachlos_" wird also entsprechend zu dieser Analyse von "_fasziniert_" als prädikativem Adjektiv neigen, während jemand, der hier einen Satz im Zustandspassiv erkennt, dies als Resultat eines entsprechenden Vorgangs sieht, der im Vorgangspassivs stehen kann. 

Der Auslöser dieses Vorgangs wäre dann in unserem Beispiel die deutsche Grammatik. Diese wäre von ihrer semantischen Rolle her dann allerdings wohl weniger als Agens denn als Causativ zu verstehen.


_Die deutsche Grammatik hatte mich schon immer fasziniert. _(Plusquamperfekt Aktiv)
_Ich war schon immer von der deutschen Grammatik fasziniert worden. _
(Plusquamperfekt [Vorgangs-]Passiv)
_Ich war schon immer von der deutschen Grammatik fasziniert. _
(Imperfekt Aktiv oder Imperfekt Zustandspassiv)


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde dann aber an deiner Stelle vielleicht noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und den Begriff des Passivs in diesem Fall ganz vermeiden.


Da läufst Du bei mir offene Türen ein:


berndf said:


> In diesem Satz lässt sich darüber diskutieren, ob _sein_ hier ein Hilfsverb ist. Man könnte den Satz als Passiv oder man könnte _fasziniert_ auch als prädikatives Adjektiv und _sein_ als Hauptverb ansehen.


----------

